# Deere 7230 Premium



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am looking at a Deere 7230 Premium tractor. It looks to have been well kept, cab interior looks new, 4 new tires. It has been a haying tractor since new. The owner is selling out.

The tractor has 5400 hours on it. Cranks and runs good, cold air, all the bells and whistles work.

$50,000.

Is that a good price? The hours have me a little concerned. I would rather buy used than have to deal with a regen or DEF.

Thanks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Check tractor house and fastline to see if the price is in the right range. The value of good used older tractors/combines is going up as it seems a lot don't want to deal with the turd known as Tier 4.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I looked on Tractor House and they are priced a lot more than $50K. Some with less hours are advertised for 98K.

Just wondering if 5400 hours should have me concerned.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Tim, personally I'd be all over that tractor. I payed 50K for a new dud of a tractor. Just my opinion


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would not be concerned with the number of hours on that model.....if I had seen it first I would have bought it from your description.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Better jump Tim. If you snooze you lose.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim if you will get the serial number and take it to your local Deere dealer they can run it and tell you what type of work has been performed as far as R&M at Deere.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Jump on it!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a very good price.....one thing to be aware of, power quad I assume? Most power quads seem to last about 7-8k hours before rebuild, I think the last rebuild was around 8k.....just something to keep in mind. I wouldn't be too concerned about the engine/hydraulics you know there's gonna be a few lines start letting go, that just goes with higher houred tractors. I would change all fluids and filters if not already done.....like someone else said, get the vin and run it, hell they may have already had the power quad rebuilt, but I kinda doubt it. I would love to have a 7230, very nice tractors....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And it's a premium? May have power quad plus......if you don't buy it, Alabama ain't that far away.....


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Id be all over it as well.. Minor detail, but did you look to see if the cab roof interior is sagging? That's usually the first to go.. I don't know why Deere can't fix that problem! You'll love the tractor. 2wd or 4wd?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Colby said:


> Id be all over it as well.. Minor detail, but did you look to see if the cab roof interior is sagging? That's usually the first to go.. I don't know why Deere can't fix that problem! You'll love the tractor. 2wd or 4wd?


Cab is in great shape. Seat does not show wear. It is 4 wheel drive with a Deere loader, bucket and hay fork.

Dawg, I do not know how to tell if it is Power Quad plus or not. It has the push button gear change in three different places.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Cab is in great shape. Seat does not show wear. It is 4 wheel drive with a Deere loader, bucket and hay fork.
> 
> Dawg, I do not know how to tell if it is Power Quad plus or not. It has the push button gear change in three different places.


Sounds like the same transmission in my new tractor, takes a little getting used to but love it now. Couldn't tell you what they call it though.

If you pass it up pass the info along, I've been needing a road trip.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd have that tractor in my barn if'n I was you..... lol

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/9/7/970-john-deere-7230-premium.html


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Vol said:


> Tim if you will get the serial number and take it to your local Deere dealer they can run it and tell you what type of work has been performed as far as R&M at Deere.
> 
> Regards, Mike


They can only go as far as warranty claims through deere. Deere doesn't keep track of regular dealership work orders. Some dealers are willing to talk and some aren't when it comes to repair orders. IMO the best source is the owner and if he will allow you to talk to his dealer or whomever he had perform his service work.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

if any doubt, pull a lube oil sample and send it to Blackstone and have it alalyized. Only takes a couple days. Give the seller a deposit pending oil analysis........


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Pre tier 4 tractors are only going to increase in value, not decrease as more and more Tier 4 final owners get pissed.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

If your wanting one go scan through tractor house,that oughta make up your mind quick!!


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Buy it


----------

